
Air New Zealand trials edible biscotti coffee cups - Kaibeezy
https://www.businesstraveller.com/business-travel/2019/12/05/air-new-zealand-trials-edible-biscotti-coffee-cups/
======
Kaibeezy
See also:

\- Edible bowls - [https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/29/business/edible-bowls-
south-a...](https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/29/business/edible-bowls-south-africa-
intl/index.html)

\- Edible cutlery -
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bakeys](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bakeys)

